# افتكاسة فى خطوط التهوية وعايز رايكم



## احمد عزالعرب (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السادة المهندسين خبراء الصحى عندى مشكلة كبيره وطالب رايكم الفنى قصر سكنى من دورين ريحة الصرف قالبه الدنيا فى الحمامات بشده ....وراجعت الخطوط لقيت كل الصرف الخفيف معموله جاليتراب والجاليترابات نضيفه وكمان خطوط التهوية شغاله ومتوصله على الخطين الصرف التقيل والخفيف يعنى مش لاقى سبب واضح للموضوع وكمان غرف التفتيش ايللى فى اللاند سكيب معمول لها تهويه 

ففكرت انى اركب مراوح سحب على خطوط الفينت ف عايز راى حضراتكم فى الموضوع ده مع العلم ان التكلفه مش فارقه مع العميل اهم حاجة يتحل موضوع الريحة دى ...........


السوال التانى .....فى شبكة المياه خطوط 400 مم لمنطقه صناعية يوجد غرف غسيل عند اقل نقطة فى خط المواسير بعد ما المقاول عمل الشغل كله ولسوء التنسيق عنده ...بصينا لقينا ان غرفة الغسيل اوطى من اى مطبق حواليها يعنى مش عارفين هتصرف فين ؟؟؟فهل ممكن نعتمد على طلمبة التشغيل عند الغسيل وتخرج ميه الغسيل forced على غرفة تهدئه وبعدين على مطبق 

ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنسبة لغرفة الغسيل اعمل له بيارة صرف واستخدم مضخة غاطسة وبعد ذلك وصل ماسوره الطلمبة الغاطسة الي مطبق
اما بالنسبة للتهوية يجب مراجعة التهوية جيدا ممكن تكون مش متزصل كويس وتاكد هل البلاعة اتركب قبله كوع ريحه والحوض له كوع ريحة وهكذا والبانيو وهكذا


----------



## toktok66 (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شوف يا معلم الغرض الاساسي من الفينت هو معادله الضغوط علشان نحافط على الواتر تراب ولكن هيه مش بتطلع الريحه وحتى لو بتساعد انها تطلع الريحه هيبقى حاجه بسيطه مش بالوصف اللتي انت واصفه خالص - 
يبقى السؤال هنا هل الترابات اللي هي فعلا اللي بتمنع الريحه مظبوطه ومتحققه بشكل جيد؟
طيب هل مواسير الصرف اصلا سليمه لانها ممكن تكون مكسوره او الجوانات مهربه وبتنشع في التشطيب وعامله الريحه اللي مش بتخلص دي ؟

طيب لازم نعمل تجارب علشان نعرف السبب - لازم تتاكد ان كل الترابات شغاله كويس والحل التاني يبقى لازم تفك صرف كل الاجهزه وتكبس كل المواسير ميه وتتأكد ان المواسير اصلا مفيهاش مشكله


----------

